# Front drive 2.7T?



## lawtond (May 28, 2009)

Hey guys, never posted in this forum but was wondering if a 2.7T will bolt up to any front drive tranny/clutch. Any info is great!
Maybe someone can point me to a old post or a faq i should have read before posting? Feel free to swamp with info too


----------



## 2LTurbo (Aug 26, 2008)

fron drive is easy... unhook the drive axle to the rer wheels... BAM! only front wheel drive now!


----------



## 2LTurbo (Aug 26, 2008)

oh i see you mean bolting to a different then stock tranny... in that case, NO


----------



## lawtond (May 28, 2009)

*Re: (2LTurbo)*

So to confirm, the 2.7 will only bolt to the stock AWD tranny in the audi. The bolt pattern doesn't match anything else??


----------



## BennyB (Mar 27, 2000)

*Re: (2LTurbo)*

not as easy as that.. you would need to either weld up the center diff or replace it with a spool.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (2LTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2LTurbo* »_fron drive is easy... unhook the drive axle to the rer wheels... BAM! only front wheel drive now!

BAM... car no move anymore








As Benny said, more work needed.


----------

